# [H] Tirion - Erstmal Kaffee sucht



## Greebo.Infi (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leser, 

wir, die Gilde Erstmal Kaffee, möchten uns Vorstellen. 

Uns gibt es mittlerweile seit knapp über einen Jahr und wir sind, um es mit den Worten eines
Gildies zu sagen "eine kleine, feine wenn nicht gar intime Gilde."

Kommen wir aber direkt zu den Interessanten Themen :-) 

Was können wir euch bieten? 
- Eine lustige Gemeinschaft die viel Wert auf Humor und Höflichkeit legt. 
- Ein Heim für alle Altersklassen die wissen, dass man bei uns auch gerne gesehen ist wenn man Cola, Kakao usw. trinkt 
- Eine gute Kaffeemaschine 
- Einen Begrüßungskaffee ;-) 

Was können wir euch nicht bieten? 
- Raids
- Die Jagd nach dem nächsten Erfolg/Ruf/Item 
- 24/7 Onlinezeiten 

Was solltet ihr mitbringen? 
Geistige Reife, die Eigenschaft über sich selbst und mit anderen lachen zu können
sprich einfach den Spaß am Spiel und Verständnis für eure Mitspieler. 
Uns ist es egal ob ihr gerade erst WoW für euch entdeckt habt, einen Neueinstieg versucht oder einfach eine Gemeinschaft sucht.

Wir haben dein Interesse geweckt? 
Falls nicht habt ihr eh schon den Beitrag geschlossen :-P 
Falls doch dann schaut doch mal unter http://erstmal-kaffee.de vorbei oder sprecht uns Ingame an, jeder von uns stellt sich gerne euren Fragen.

Alternativ steht einem persönlichen Gespräch im Teamspeak nichts entgegen.

Also hoffentlich bis bald und

Gruß im Namen der Gilde

Greebo (alias Vaclav)


----------



## Ministar (13. Januar 2011)

Ey euch find ich super, ehrlich. Ihr seid aber auf dem falschen server :-( oder ich bins, je nach dem aus welcher richtung man es betrachtet :-)
So einen sympatischen gildenaufruf habe ich noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Greebo.Infi (13. Januar 2011)

Hauptsache Spass am Spiel  Wenn es dir auf deinem Server gefällt passt das doch.

Und falls du nicht unbedingt bei der anderen Fraktion bist aber dafür in unserem Realmpool trifft man sich ja doch evtl mal^^


----------



## Greebo.Infi (3. Mai 2011)

/aus den Tiefen des Forums nach oben schieben




*Ächz*




Wir suchen immer noch und sei es nur für ein paar angenehme Stunden am Lagerfeuer


----------

